
The Cult of Kubernetes - tannhaeuser
https://christine.website/blog/the-cult-of-kubernetes-2019-09-07
======
root_axis
This is another case of "I have never encountered and don't deeply understand
the problems this tool was built to solve, thus the tool is totally
unnecessary and the people who use it are part of a cult".

This is the same kind of flawed reasoning you see in the front-end world where
a bunch of people complain that they do all their work in jQuery so React must
be a cult.

Pasting what I wrote in another comment:

The goal isn't "ease of deployment", the goal is "infrastructure as code" so
that application infrastructure can be managed in a way similar to application
source code (e.g. PRs, blame, code reviews, CI, rollbacks etc). This helps ops
people because it allows them to think about infrastructure as abstract
resources rather than as a collection of individual machines with specific
designations. With k8s, individual machines become a homogenized resource that
do not need specialized provisioning depending on the application they will
host.

~~~
tnolet
...and the crux of the problem is where people who have never encountered the
problem Kubernetes solves, still start using Kubernetes.

~~~
dkarl
I think the crux of the problem is that _everyone_ encounters the problem
Kubernetes solves. As the GP states, Kubernetes gives you

 _" infrastructure as code" so that application infrastructure can be managed
in a way similar to application source code (e.g. PRs, blame, code reviews,
CI, rollbacks etc). This helps ops people because it allows them to think
about infrastructure as abstract resources rather than as a collection of
individual machines with specific designations_

Who doesn't want that? Of course you want that.

But will the investment of time and effort pay off for your organization, and
if so, how quickly? That's the hard question to answer. It depends on scale,
personnel, the types of workloads involved, how easily your tools and
practices can be updated, and presumably many other considerations. From my
personal experience it seems like in practice the answer to this question is
so murky that the deciding factors turn out to be social, including the
personal risk aversiveness of the people making the decision, people's loyalty
to the company versus their own resume, and whether leadership cultivates a
hyperoptimistic growth mentality of making 10x or even 100x decisions (i.e.,
make decisions assuming the company will be 10x or 100x bigger in a year.)

The problem, then, is helping people compare the cost/benefit of Kubernetes
compared to their current practices, for their own organization.

~~~
cweagans
There are lots of tools that give you "infrastructure as code". Why is
Kubernetes special?

~~~
dkarl
It's also directly supported by multiple first-tier cloud providers.

~~~
cweagans
I mean, so is Terraform (kinda).

~~~
dragonwriter
Terraform supports first-tier cloud providers, but the other way around?

~~~
dkarl
Perfect way to put it.

------
wayoutthere
I mean, good on the author, but this isn’t what Kubernetes is really for.

Kubernetes is basically a way to run a Java-like application server that can
run things other than Java. If that sounds like an appealing prospect to you,
the complexity of Kubernetes may be a good fit.

Kubernetes is complex because sometimes you need to be able to do complex
things. Sometimes you operate at a scale where spending 12 hours writing a
deployment script is ok, because it will save you hundreds of hours in the
near term. Kubernetes expects you to write a bunch of custom integrations to
tie your k8s clusters into whatever ITSM / ITIL process you use.

But complaining that running a blog on Kubernetes is too complex is like
complaining that a semi is a terrible vehicle because it’s hard to park at the
grocery store.

~~~
dkhenry
Kubernetes is the new Java Application Server for people who didn't realize
that Java Applicaiton Servers were a terrible idea.

Despite a long track record of failure individuals are trying to introduce the
complexity of J2EE onto kubernetes. It doesn't need to be that way. Kubernetes
can be very simple and it has been up until recently. Once the Enterprise
Architects got their hands on it and decided everything needs to be a plugin
and nothing should work out of the box the complexity started to creep up.

You should be able to run your small blog on kubernetes without requiring a
team of consultants to set it up or manage it. Just waving your hands and
saying well it needs to be complex to scale is a total lie.

~~~
meowface
Odds are someone / some people will create some kind of simpler solution with
an easy default setup within the next ~5 years. Maybe as a wrapper over
Kubernetes, or maybe as something new and interoperable with it.

Maybe it'll involve a bunch of "serverless" buzzwords or some newly invented
buzzwords. That's how things usually go historically. A lot of value can still
be extracted if you're careful to ignore the cult-y bits. Containers,
serverless/FaaS, and Kubernetes can be pretty great if you're the plane pilot
dropping the cargo on the island rather than the cult living on it, and future
stuff will probably be even better.

~~~
atq2119
Or perhaps somebody will evolve Kubernetes itself into becoming simpler?

I know that's a pipe dream, but really, why does it have to be? What would
have to happen for people to actually work on making existing things simpler
and better factored rather than reinventing the wheel?

My personal theory is that it's largely because that kind of work simply isn't
being valued highly enough. Reinventing the wheel is a much lower friction
path to take and has a higher chance of being rewarded highly. It shouldn't be
like that, though.

~~~
mst
I think k3s is sort of trying to do that?

~~~
StavrosK
Have you tried it? Is it any good? I've been looking for a simpler Kubernetes,
although I don't know how much simpler it can be in practice and still do the
same things.

~~~
cbluth
I've tried k3s, and while I was impressed, it leaves out several important
features.

RKE is a great alternative, and kubespray is quite stable well.

------
usgroup
I think devs often make bad decision makers because in some sense tech is
often an addiction rather than a pragmatic choice.

The cycle of picking a tech, jumping ship to it, religiously evangelising it,
riding the wave and then jumping ship to the next related tech is typical in
my opinion.

I try hard to correct for this bias but sometimes struggle with exactly the
same thing. There's just something about wanting to have a uniform "world-
view" with fewer explanatory variables that never stops being motivating.

~~~
goatinaboat
_The cycle of picking a tech, jumping ship to it, religiously evangelising it,
riding the wave and then jumping ship to the next related tech is typical in
my opinion._

It is typical for devs.

Meanwhile ops have to support every half-arsed tyre-fire technology until the
end of time, because a dev wanted to try it once, and now it’s in prod with
users relying on it.

Kubernetes is in a sense the pushback against that “do what you want, as long
as k8s is up, what you run in your pods is your problem, not ours”.

~~~
taneq
It's typical for _web application devs_. There is a huge ecosystem of software
developers outside of web services who are much less fad-happy and much more
focused on using established tools to produce useful, reliable systems.

~~~
bitwize
Webdev is where the money is. It's where people with a CS degree or
programming experience are most likely to find a way to put food on the table.
Everything else requires more expertise and, aside from the most specialized
of applications, pays less money. So as it is, webdev is the center of the
universe, and RDD is table stakes for being considered a professional in the
field.

~~~
IdiocyInAction
That's not quite true; most of my colleagues with CS degrees work for non-tech
companies in factories (doing really boring stuff, but still).

Webdev does seem to pay better than most other stuff, though.

------
cwingrav
It's an interesting mix of comments on this post, where half are talking about
the typical "new tech switcher trope" and the others "I use it at X/It solves
my problem X". The first is expected, the later shows smoke and a bit of fire
around Kubernetes. I use Kubernetes and I usually don't like new tech, but
Kubernetes solves so many real/hard problems with dev and ops (enough that i'm
willing to work with the problems it creates for me). In my experience, it's
the real thing.

------
lukasLansky
Kubernetes is our one shot at having the universal vendor-neutral cluster
interface. The fact that it's time consuming to do simple things directly
against it doesn't surprise me in the same way I'm not surprised that writing
todo app directly against POSIX abstraction would be time consuming. It's a
great way to learn how these interfaces work though.

~~~
asdfman123
Question: why hasn't someone come up with a simple interface that abstracts
away the tricky bits if you just want to deploy a blog?

I think MS is trying to make tools like this for the C# world, but I haven't
seen them yet.

~~~
lukasLansky
Knative[0] pushes in that direction from the side of "complicated" Kubernetes.
It's still far away from easy, but I expect that the solution will look like
this -- a software that uses Kubernetes base to provide high-level primitives.
Helpful cloud provider will give you a cluster with such thing already
installed, as Google already does for Knative with the Cloud Run offering.

Microsoft allows you to publish a web application from Visual Studio project
to Azure.[1] It's very simple, but more much opinionated. It's a great trade-
off for an individual developer who needs to focus on functionality. In the
context of this discussion, there's an important distinction -- it's not an
interface, it's just a feature. It's tightly coupled to Azure from one side
and to Microsoft dev stack from the other.

[0] [https://knative.dev/](https://knative.dev/) [1]
[https://tutorials.visualstudio.com/aspnet-
azure/publish](https://tutorials.visualstudio.com/aspnet-azure/publish)

~~~
asdfman123
Oh yeah, as a C# developer I definitely am familiar with app services.

But many organizations would rather not directly pay the costs of app services
and instead indirectly pay the costs by making their developers tool around
with Kubernetes.

------
humbleMouse
These posts about kubernetes are so ridiculous. Installing kubernetes on
multiple servers is not difficult, and understanding the components is pretty
straightforward if you've ever worked on a distributed system.

If you don't want to be in the "cult", dont use it. Meanwhile i'll be writing
service and deployment yamls and avoiding all the proprietary expensive aws
bs.

~~~
asdfman123
It's not difficult if it's your full time job. The learning curve is punishing
though if you're trying to learn it from 9-12 AM on Saturday.

~~~
root_axis
So what? It wasn't designed to make it easier for hobbyists to deploy their
weekend projects, it's meant to provide ops-engineers with an infrastructure-
as-code abstraction for distributed applications.

~~~
deadmik3
Exactly. The point of the first meme in the blog post isn't "kubernetes is so
overcomplicated why would anyone deploy their blog on it", it's "your blog is
nowhere near complex enough to merit running on kubernetes".

Everyone here is blaming the truck company instead of the person that bought a
flatbed to transport a 2-lb box

------
Traster
This post and the discussion of it on Hacker News could well be performance
art. As an FPGA engineer I'm not entirely sure.

~~~
marvin
Now imagine how hard it is for executives that don't know _anything_ about
technology to aid in making long-term strategic decisions that depends on
this!

~~~
dragonwriter
> Now imagine how hard it is for executives that don't know anything about
> technology to aid in making long-term strategic decisions that depends on
> this!

Executives that don't know anything about technology shouldn't be aiding in
making strategic decisions that depend on this. They might make decisions on
the advice of others (including, hopefully, executives who do know something
about technology—CEOs may make the decisions in some cases, but with CTOs
and/or CIOs innthe loop, and if they know nothing about technology, that's as
bad as if your CFO knows nothing about corporate finance.)

~~~
asdfman123
I don't know what it actually means to be a CTO or CIO, but I think a lot of
them have been spending the last 15 years working out strategic visions and
reading articles about tech trends.

It's really hard to know this stuff unless you are down in the weeds every
day.

------
surbas
People just responding to the title. The author was successful in migrating!
Mostly an article about how immature GitHub actions are now that it’s just out
of beta.

Edit: As noted below github actions seem to still be in beta. The original
point stands.

~~~
ericflo
AFAIK Github actions are still in beta. I had some time set aside today to set
up some build actions for a project I'm working on, but was roadblocked by a
"request access to the beta" page. Do agree with your main point re: article
though.

------
mirceal
step 1) keeping a service up and running is hard. we have all these issues and
it seems like we are struggling to do simple things

step 2) only if there was some magic tech that could solve all these issues.
and have a cool name. and we could put it on out resumes... drum roll:
K8Sssssss

step 3) bro. it’s working. i don’t really understand what it’s doing but look
at all the containers we are running. and the config... super configurable.
we’re devops we can figure this shit out right?

step 4) what do you mean we have to update the k8s version we’re running on?
we barely got this one working. ahh... the beta tools we were using got a bit
more polish... makes sense....

step 5) sob silently when you realize that the work k8s has supposedly saved
you now goes into maintaining the k8s cluster. reminisce about the good all
days when you could just xcopy deploy your app.

epilogue) in the age of the cloud, k8s make zero sense to me. use the
abstraction provided by your cloud and focus on writing your crappy app.
you’re not google or amazon. you don’t have to solve the problems they do and
you’ll probably never have their scale. oh? you have thousands or bare-metal
servers and looking for a solution that can help manage them? you can also
afford a dedicated ops TEAM to manage them? (dave jumping on the latest tech
trend does not count as a team). go ahead!!!

~~~
peterburkimsher
Yesterday I caught up with an old friend from where I grew up, for the first
time in 12 years. He said many good things about Kubernetes.

He's working for a Swiss bank, and managing an ops team. In his case, I think
k8s makes sense.

Then there's me. Doing remote work, struggling to sort out visas, wishing I
could have his kind of life and stability, wondering how it all went wrong. To
get a job like his requires experience in Kubernetes, Oracle, etc. I can't get
that kind of experience with side projects.

"dave jumping on the latest tech trend" is probably trying to build up his
résumé, rather than actually help the company. As someone who needs to build
up his own résumé, what do you suggest to gain experience in this kind of
technology? I don't want to intentionally deceive the company to let me try it
when I know they don't need it. But I know that I need to learn it somehow.

~~~
mirceal
there is more than one type of dave. there is the “jump on it, run it in
production and make it the next guy’s problem dave” and there is the “play
with it to learn what it is in a safe context/env dave”. you can definitely
stay up-to-date with tech without betting the farm on it.

2nd thought is that as an employer you don’t want one trick ponies. You want
people that understand the fundamentals and can learn and adapt. i will take a
person that has good fundamentals, is curios and constantly learning over a
person that knows a technology every day of the week.

------
wepower_ico
I am one of these guys who is using K8S at home. The reason is a unified
platform for work and home environment.

~~~
echelon
What's the cheapest you can run a k8s cluster in the cloud? I've been looking
to spin one up in AWS, but it looks remarkably expensive for running personal
projects.

~~~
pstadler
I‘m running at three node Kubernetes cluster for less than $10 a month using
this guide: [https://github.com/hobby-kube/guide](https://github.com/hobby-
kube/guide)

Disclaimer: I‘m the author.

~~~
aloer
Ignorant HA requirements, will this work fine with a single beefy node in home
network or would I be better off running multiple vms on that single server
which then run separate Kubernetes nodes?

~~~
dangerbird2
You can get a single-node k8s cluster running super easily with
[Minikube]([https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube)).
The more recent Docker for windows/mac actually comes with a kubernetes distro
that piggybacks off the docker vm.

------
shamanreturns
To simplify or encapsulate the complex and save resources was a common sense
thing in the past. The opposite is the rule now and its like an orwellian and
kafkian nightmare. today, working in software development is getting paid to
do meaningless sh!t and knowing its wrong.

------
kkapelon
Kubernetes solves several problems. The big question is whether YOU HAVE those
problems. If no, then K8s is indeed questionable/not needed.

I have a single question for the author of the article: Have you ever worked
for a company where you must manage/deploy to N servers where N > 100 and
applications are written in M programming languages where M > 3 ?

F.D. I work for Codefresh a CI/CD solution with built-in Kubernetes support

------
bovermyer
I use Docker Swarm for my personal projects. It works, and when it doesn't, I
can hit it with a hammer and knock all my sites offline for a few minutes and
no one will notice. Then it comes back and I can forget about it for awhile
again.

I'm looking at switching to Kubernetes. It will be more effort to set up and
maintain, it will cost more in terms of infrastructure, and I have to write
more automation to handle side effects. The benefit would be that I then know
how to do this when I inevitably have to set up Kubernetes for my day job (I'm
a consultant).

Automating the installation and configuration of apps on a raw VM would be far
easier and make more sense for personal projects. I don't do this because I
already know how to do this.

------
naringas
I once set up an Elasticsearch cluster in Kubernetes.

My conclusion was that it was totally redundant because in the end I made a
few super-nodes that each run one super-pod (which is basically just one node
from the elasticsearch cluster)

I was confusing to think about the nodes of the cluster. is it a kubernetes-
node? or an elasticsearch-node?

after I was done, I felt terrible, but it was already working so I had to
shrug it off.

It is also kind of funny to think that this is all running in virtual machine
which provides one kubernetes-node with runs a docker container which runs one
elasticsearch-node using the Java Virtual Machine.

~~~
orf
Kubernetes isn’t fantastic for running heavily stateful applications like a
database. You won’t have much fun if you try.

It’s for stateless services that can be killed, scars down and scaled up at
will with minimal disruption.

------
nilkn
Kubernetes is for when you need to run thousands of containers on a large
cluster and you want to be able to do it both locally (on-prem) and in the
cloud. It's for cases where you already have operations staff who can manage
it on-prem for you. It's for cases where you have a dozen teams and you want
any developer from any team to be able to spin up a fresh instance of software
from any other team for dev, testing, etc., all on one pool of shared
hardware. It's not for your blog, and it's not for your startup of 10 people
where you can just use purely managed services on AWS or Google Cloud.

(That said, there's obviously nothing wrong with using a personal blog as a
playground to learn new technologies.)

------
xena
Author of the post here, feel free to ask me anything!

~~~
jmartrican
Thank you for posting your experience. I am starting on the same path. I am at
the point where I got the deployment working and a pod setup. Now I need to be
able to access my service from the Internet using a DNS name and SSL certs.
Before reading your post I didn't realize how many supporting characters would
be needed to do this. It feels daunting and am grateful you posted your
scripts and configurations.

I'm running AWS k8s. Did you look into AWS k8s, and if so any reason why you
didn't pick it?

edit: 2nd question. How is service discovery handled in your setup?

~~~
marcinzm
AWS K8 either requires managing the master(s)/etcd yourself or paying amazon
to do it via EKS. Amazon charges $150/cluster/month for the masters/etcd in
EKS. As I understand it, Google and Digital Ocean charge $0/month for the
master(s)/etcd.

So if $150/cluster/month is an amount that matters to you then you shouldn't
use EKS.

~~~
jmartrican
Oh wow! I guess I would have found that out at the end of the month.

------
perspective1
After years of ignoring it, I'm no longer able to fight the cloud urge. What's
the best way to learn k8s in 2019?

~~~
a012
I'd suggest to read "Kubernetes: Up and Running" book, it's short enough and
cover basics of k8s. Also it's important to have hands-on k8s cluster, so
Google Kubernetes Engine would help a lot about spinning up a cluster.

~~~
funkymike
I had to get up to speed on k8s at work this year and from that experience I
would recommend to use minikube at first. Only go to GKE or such once you
outgrow minikube. Doing minikube first also makes for a nice way to develop an
application. Minikube for local development and testing, then deploy to GKE
for QA & prod.

------
bvandewalle
I use Kubernetes extensively and the greatest benefit to me is that it became
an implicit standard API interface for any Container type workload.

This means I can launch my clusters on AWS//GCP, on prem or any other cloud
provider and use the same high level objects to deploy my distributed
application.

I will agree that a lot of people go overkill with Kubernetes and you
absolutely don't need Kubernetes to deploy a simple web server. As usual use
the right tool for the job.

------
fastbmk
Kubernetes Failure Stories [https://github.com/hjacobs/kubernetes-failure-
stories](https://github.com/hjacobs/kubernetes-failure-stories)

------
oaf357
Calling it a cult after growing up in one is a bit insulting. But, yes, I
don't run much on my personal K8s clusters. But, I've lost count of how many
problems Kubernetes has solved for folks I've worked with. It might not solve
the simplicity use cases but, that's not the intended design of the tool to
begin with.

~~~
xena
\- The group displays excessively zealous and unquestioning commitment to its
leader

\- Questioning, doubt and dissent are discouraged or even punished

\- Mind-altering practices are used in excess to suppress doubts (corporate-
speak counts)

\- The group is elitist

\- The group has a polarized us-versus-them mentality, which may cause
conflict with the wider society

\- The leader is not accountable to any authorities

\- The group teaches or implies that the ends justify the means

\- The leadership induces feelings of shame and/or guilt in order to influence
and control members

\- The group is preoccupied with bringing in new members

\- The group is preoccupied with making money

\- Members are expected to devote inordinate amounts of time to the group

\- Members are encouraged or required to live and/or socialize only with other
group members

\- The most loyal members feel there can be no life outside the context of the
group

~~~
jazoom
Wow this is accurate in my experience (actual cult, not dev culture). Where
did you find this list?

~~~
xena
I googled "cult checklist"

------
brifee
I was trying to get airflow
([https://airflow.apache.org/](https://airflow.apache.org/)) up and running in
the cloud. It has a few moving pieces that I didn't want to worry about. So I
used a helm chart to install it -
[https://github.com/helm/charts/blob/master/stable/airflow](https://github.com/helm/charts/blob/master/stable/airflow)
Maybe this is overkill but it was reasonably quick to get up and running,
scaling workers will be trivial, and the Airflow Kubernetes Operator opens up
a lot of options for tasks. The vanilla install was pretty quick.
Understanding the configurations took a bit more time. I would like to hear
other thoughts about simpler ways to deploy this that don't require
Kubernetes.

~~~
rmetzler
There aren't simpler ways to deploy cluster software. Kubernetes might be
overkill for a blog, but it's not overkill for a lot of cluster software. And
with Helm charts it's really easy to run it.

------
cutler
I gave up at Dyson running Terraform running Kubernetes. He's right - dev
tooling has become a cult. Give me PHP+LAMP on a VPS any day over this
madness.

~~~
worldsayshi
Dyson, Terraform, Helm. I don't quite understand why to add so many additional
tools for simple deployments? Just use kubectl?

And if you really have a use case for using all those tools then it doesn't
seem like your deployment is that simple anyway so is it that surprising that
the configuration seems complex?

------
znpy
So many red flags in this article.

So the author was previously using dokku. Dokku was cool, and was basically a
docker-based heroku clone. The keyword here is heroku, because dokku basically
brings away a lot of the operations work that is needed to actually run a
service, at a small scale, with reasonably good results. Dokku was cool, but
it didn't really scale beyond one node (unless you have multiple machines
running dokku, of course)

So with dokku gone, the author still wants the features of heroku, and still
doesn't work to peform all the operations work. So the author goes to
Kubernetes and realises that there's operations work to do.

Guess what? Somebody still has to do the Operations part. If you don't want to
do pay for some managed hosting (like, as per previous keyword, heroku) you'll
have to do it yourself. Have fun.

Now, kubernetes is complex and the learning curve is steep. Kubernetes is
designed to scale up to hundreds of nodes. Needless to say, complex tasks
require complex tools.

Complexity has to be paid somehow. Either you pay in money (Heroku) or you pay
with your own time and efforts.

Once again, there's nothing new under the sun: there's no free lunch.

------
JoshMcguigan
I know the author has other goals (a desire to learn/practice kubernetes, and
keep host their blog the same way as the other services they manage), but I'd
like to point out here that if your end goal is a blog which auto-deploys on
each push to master, Netlify has a fantastic free tier. I use Gatsby/Netlify,
and operations/deployment is a 100% non-issue, and the site is very fast.

~~~
xena
I'm aware of Netlify, my blog is not powered by a static site generator
though. It's a Go app that flings out HTML, JSON-feed and RSS/Atom:
[https://github.com/Xe/site](https://github.com/Xe/site)

~~~
trevyn
I think Zeit could handle this:
[https://zeit.co/github](https://zeit.co/github)

------
aprdm
My team maintains a platform that runs in datacenters across four continents,
a private cloud. 1000s of VMs

We use VMware and have its API hooked up to Ansible as well as Consul and
monitoring.

We then make Ansible playbooks available for devs to create services which
takes around 5 minutes to run. Since it has consul and monitoring hooked in we
automatically create entries in DNS and can auto scale.

We have services running in docker (without kubernetes), consul is ultimately
responsible for, based on service metadata, hooking containers to the ingress
traffic through the Fabio load balancer.

I would like to understand what we are missing by not using kubernetes, every
time I think about it and talk with developers I feel it isn't worth it.

My team would have to maintain an extra layer of complexity that can get us
called at night for no clear business gain.

Would love to know what we're missing.

~~~
jeremyjh
It sounds like you've written your own Kubernetes. Congratulations, I guess.

~~~
aprdm
We have to support a lot of non docker workflows in this platform. Some of the
services are more than 10 years old.

------
markbnj
This is quite a bit like comparing moving your stuff into an apartment vs.
building a house to move your stuff into. If you don't need the flexibility
and stability of owning the structure then it's best to rent just what you do
need. If you do need a house, then it's worthwhile to compare the complexity
and costs of different methods of construction.

------
bechampion
Remember when Linux was hard to install and run as desktop ( multiple screens
, acpi , sound , winmodems ) ?? We all have had this colleague that gets
frustrated and installs windows after 10 minutes , And spends the rest of his
life saying that Linux is of fanatics , geeks etc . Well this post it's
literally the same .

------
sandGorgon
the difference between K8S and something like Swarm - viz far simpler (and
nicer for 80% of the deployment usecases out there) is the way that the
community was built up.

I really wish Docker had done a better job with engaging the community.

------
honkycat
Kubernetes is seriously not that complicated and after using deployutil on
Google cloud and cloudformation on AWS: it is a great abstraction and a
massive improvement over dealing with existing cloud deployment solutions.

------
fulafel
The Heroku/App Engine model seems so obviously superior for 99% of apps that
it's puzzling how much more press all these full-time-job platforms like k8s,
AWS serverless, etc get.

Maybe the job thing is the answer.

------
julienfr112
There are layers of architecture you use, and then layers abstraction you add
all by yourself : doku over dyson over terraform over kubernetes over
digitaloceans

Maybe you can remove two or three layers.

------
lucisferre
So what's the magical alternative here? And lets not pretend that the goal is
deploying a blog.

------
kitplummer
Oh yeah. Well then Threads are Cult too.

------
jchiu1106
lol use kubernetes to deploy a blog...

------
fevangelou
./deploy_kubernetes.sh

The next billion dollar idea.

~~~
deadmik3
hack/local-up-cluster.sh

------
dangoljames
Thanks, I'll be staying the hell away from this...

